# Nice Music Video



## Jon Blaze (Oct 1, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDTn7chzxiI


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 1, 2006)

I enjoyed watching that.


----------



## KnottyOne (Oct 1, 2006)

Dude!!! Awsome!!!!


----------



## GordoNegro (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice find, that was a cool video.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 1, 2006)

HAHAHAHHHAHAHA

Awesome!  









Makes me consider a trip to the lingerie department myself :kiss2:


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Oct 1, 2006)

Funny video, and in good taste (VERY good taste...delicious  ).


----------



## elle camino (Oct 1, 2006)

holy crap. 
that was so effing hot. 
seriously, wow.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 1, 2006)

So the peach was a....what?


----------



## elle camino (Oct 2, 2006)

a piece of quasisexual, low-budget imagery used as a segue between tableaus featuring foxy ladies.
at least as far as i can tell.


----------



## NintendoXcore (Oct 2, 2006)

Excellent.


----------



## AtlasD (Oct 2, 2006)

Best commerical I've seen in a while! Great components! And the appliances looked good too...........


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 2, 2006)

That was awesome times a billion.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

:bounce: !


----------



## Mr. 23 (Oct 2, 2006)

I normally don't watch the videos, but since we recently got broadband, I thought I'd see how it worked. 

What a funny video. I laughed. Oh, and maybe more than a bit sexy too.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Oct 2, 2006)

Best vid ever


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 2, 2006)

*Homina, homina!*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 2, 2006)

That was fantastic... The turtle and I had to watch it a couple of times with our jaws dropped to the floor. I loved it!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 2, 2006)

Interesting! :blink: :happy:


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 2, 2006)

That was a lot of fun, thanks for sharing the link! It's nice to see such nice, gentle innuendo like that done at a time like this when shock seems to be the norm. With chunky gals, no less!  

Brenda


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 2, 2006)

that was awesome!!!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 3, 2006)

I wasnt expecting much. Boy, was I proved wrong! So...I guess I have two new heroes...


----------



## -X- (Oct 3, 2006)

The video was deleted >.> what was it about ?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 3, 2006)

Thats too bad. I assume it was copyright infringement. Either that, or it's as Heather pointed out: Showing fat in a sexy way is pornographic. So, whereas Paris Hilton eating a burger in a Carl's Junior ad isn't, if one of the BigCuties did the same ad, it'd be considered pornographic, and you could only buy it on DVD, and be banned from YouTube. 

Hehe, not to say that the DVD wouldn't sell, I was just trying to paraphrase her point.  

So, either way, away goes the hot video! The fatties shall be banned from our virgin eyes!


----------



## -X- (Oct 3, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Thats too bad. I assume it was copyright infringement. Either that, or it's as Heather pointed out: Showing fat in a sexy way is pornographic. So, whereas Paris Hilton eating a burger in a Carl's Junior ad isn't, if one of the BigCuties did the same ad, it'd be considered pornographic, and you could only buy it on DVD, and be banned from YouTube.
> 
> Hehe, not to say that the DVD wouldn't sell, I was just trying to paraphrase her point.
> 
> So, either way, away goes the hot video! The fatties shall be banned from our virgin eyes!




............................


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 3, 2006)

Damn you youtube! That's bull crap..... Even one of the models in the video friggin' linked to the it.

A link to her site is the only consolation I can give you.

Here's the first model in the video. She was my favorite  

There's some screencaps in her picture section
http://www.myspace.com/vanessareece


----------



## -Michael- (Oct 3, 2006)

The guy that posted the original re-uploaded it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zapt5F8gSd4

Edit: there seems to be a CENSORED bits in it now starting 2:20 and later. Some are pretty long. The person who uploaded it provides an explanation and thanks under the description.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

The guy that posted it seems to be the director of that vid.
Too bad it is cropped like this. 
But I recommend to read the comment of that guy.


----------



## James (Oct 4, 2006)

well that was dope!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 4, 2006)

the video removed


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 5, 2006)

The edited version is enough... for now....... I might be able to get the old version.. We shall see.....

Great message though! I think that guy and all the models in that video deserve a Size Acceptance Peace Prize  


Vanessa is my favorite!! I shall say it again!!  

The eyes and face (Let's not forget physique  ) of that second girl are definitely captivating too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

Any news about the original version?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm getting a "removed due to terms of use violation" message, Jon. Guess I'm too late to the party. If you happen to catch it elsewhere, will you post the link again? Sounds cool.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 9, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'm getting a "removed due to terms of use violation" message, Jon. Guess I'm too late to the party. If you happen to catch it elsewhere, will you post the link again? Sounds cool.



BB--

You're not too late to the party, just follow this link. This is the "censored" version...which just means the director blacked out certain moments, though there was nothing pornographic to begin with, lol.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes.... because covered flabby flesh is just sooo pornographic.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 9, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> BB--
> 
> You're not too late to the party, just follow this link. This is the "censored" version...which just means the director blacked out certain moments, though there was nothing pornographic to begin with, lol.


That is CRAZY-sexy! And the appliance ad copy double entendres are hilarious. Thanks, Jay and Jon!


----------



## MissStacie (Oct 9, 2006)

I need a cigarette.....


----------



## Jay West Coast (Oct 9, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> That is CRAZY-sexy! And the appliance ad copy double entendres are hilarious. Thanks, Jay and Jon!


 
Isn't too dope? I am so addicted to this video, and I made the director promise to let me know as soon as there is a legal version out for my iPod. 

Yup. Get it right: Fat is "gross." However, if you show it in a sexy way, its way too sexy, and therefore pornographic. 

LOL, funny how that works. Jiggling fat is not supposed to turn you on! But it does, so it must be made of evil!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 9, 2006)

*()____))_________________)* o o o O O O O O O O O O


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> Jiggling fat is not supposed to turn you on! But it does, so it must be made of evil!



And with that, I have a new title!




Edit: When I wrote that, it was because I had read "so *you* must be made of evil".

I'm sticking with the new title for now, anyway.


----------



## Blueyedevil173 (Oct 9, 2006)

Jesus...Tapdancing...Christ...

That is the sexiest mainstream vid since "Baby Phat" by De La Soul.


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 9, 2006)

Ack!

Now it's been 'flagged as inappropriate', meaning I'd have to register to see it again!

_Grr..._

Oh, well...just protecting me from myself, I suppose.

Bless their pointed little heads.

(If anyone caught that reference, let me know...)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm about to post the unedited version against the Director's will if youtube keeps doing this crap.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

Send me a note if you do so. I had no chance to capture it before it was down...
Some hours later, I discovered an easy way for me to save vids on my hd... Aaarrgghh!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 10, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Bless their pointed little heads.
> 
> (If anyone caught that reference, let me know...)


The divine Ms. Grace Slick, no doubt wearing a gaberdine pantsuit, with a little blood dripping from her mouth.

*audible sigh*

They don't make Rock chicas like they used to.

Please add me to the list of peeps who'd like to be alerted, should the uncensored version become available.


----------



## Seth Warren (Oct 10, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Please add me to the list of peeps who'd like to be alerted, should the uncensored version become available.



Ditto that. It should have never been censored in the first place. Methinks a bunch of fat-phobic youtube users ganged up on this video and went in for the kill - the fuckers.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Please add me to the list of peeps who'd like to be alerted, should the uncensored version become available.



me too, absolutely. I really enjoyed the original.


----------



## -Michael- (Oct 10, 2006)

Here's the uncensored one!

http://www.skinnyvideo.co.uk/


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank You!!! The quality is great too! Vanessa and Avalon never looked so good.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn you all for making me watch this video, which is the sexiest thing ever, NUMEROUS times! I can't STAND mindless repetitive dance music, and yet, here I am, with the damn song in my head, wondering where I can get a corset like that, and thinking ironing and window washing can be erotic.

DAMN YOU ALL! (shakes fist)


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Damn you all for making me watch this video, which is the sexiest thing ever, NUMEROUS times! I can't STAND mindless repetitive dance music, and yet, here I am, with the damn song in my head, wondering where I can get a corset like that, and thinking ironing and window washing can be erotic.
> 
> DAMN YOU ALL! (shakes fist)



ditto on everything.

I swear, I hate repetitive dance music, but I love this video. It never fails to put me in a great mood. And I catch myself singing the song.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 10, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Damn you all for making me watch this video, which is the sexiest thing ever, NUMEROUS times! I can't STAND mindless repetitive dance music, and yet, here I am, with the damn song in my head, wondering where I can get a corset like that, and thinking ironing and window washing can be erotic.
> 
> DAMN YOU ALL! (shakes fist)



Funny  

Nice quote in your signature by the way.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

-Michael- said:


> Here's the uncensored one!
> 
> http://www.skinnyvideo.co.uk/


:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

-Michael- said:


> Here's the uncensored one!
> 
> http://www.skinnyvideo.co.uk/


oh yes, thank you very very much.


----------



## Fairia (Oct 10, 2006)

What I liked was the vaccum cleaner woman trusting back and forth, making her top look like it was jello or ice cream in a bowl.


----------



## Ample Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm fond of the washing machine. 

very very very very fond of the washing machine


----------



## AtlasD (Oct 11, 2006)

Now if the rest of the entertainment/music world would get with the program. BIG WOMEN ARE BEAUTIFUL and we want to see more of them!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Oct 11, 2006)

-Michael- said:


> Here's the uncensored one!
> 
> http://www.skinnyvideo.co.uk/


Dag. This one gets me far enough into it to become mesmerized by Vanessa's breasteses, but halts about a third of the way through. Anybody else experiencing this?

Sittin' here with my dick in my hand, so somebody please hit me back.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

Vanessa's here!


----------



## Aurora (Oct 11, 2006)

GREAT vid!


----------



## klosterblocked (Oct 11, 2006)

Dangit, video's down now.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 11, 2006)

The video is still showing but what I think what is happening is, lots of people are trying to view it at the same time so it's putting a little strain on the server. :eat2: 

I love my breasts being described as jello.   

Thanks for the positive comments! I'll pass them on...

Vanessa x


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

klosterblocked said:


> Dangit, video's down now.


The link at the beginning of this thread ain't working anymore. Try it with this link...
http://www.skinnyvideo.co.uk/


----------



## altered states (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow - that video was the greatest... Nice job!

Those English love them some boobs, huh?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 17, 2006)

Y'all. I think I need an intervention. The combination of dryer gyration (so hot), beautiful women, corsets, the close ups, and flesh flyin and shaking shots and the repetitive techno-ish beat has put me into a shock, I'm sure. I can't turn it off. I can't stop _thinking_ about it. Can anyone else relate?

Just one more time...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Y'all. I think I need an intervention. The combination of dryer gyration (so hot), beautiful women, corsets, the close ups, and flesh flyin and shaking shots and the repetitive techno-ish beat has put me into a shock, I'm sure. I can't turn it off. I can't stop _thinking_ about it. Can anyone else relate?
> 
> Just one more time...




I can definitely relate. I knew after I found this video (and Vanessa's myspace  ) that this was a present from the size acceptance god


----------



## rarwrang (Oct 18, 2006)

...got damn sexy as fuck


----------



## Fairia (Oct 18, 2006)

Ah, so you got my comment. That was the one I meant that I wasn't sure how you'd react to.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 18, 2006)

Fairia - It's all good. Constructive comments like yours are always welcome.  
V x


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 23, 2006)

Nothing that has not already said over and over to ad, but I still had to put my pennies in....


Has a sexier video ever been made? I think not! I love it, love it, love it.

And Vanessa's your other vids on youtube are outstanding as well. What a charming and beautiful lady:smitten: . Excellent find JB!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 23, 2006)

I must add that I, too, have watched it over and over. We've seen it maybe 50 times on our computer screen! :blush: 

Even our daughter (not quite a year old) dances to the music! 

Brenda


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank you Debbie. Much appreciated. xx 

It's very hard for me as an opinionated women not to go all out and say a few things to the negative comments - because there are two sides to every story. Which you all know. I have to watch my mouth a little because I'm representing for the moment this project the way it is delivered to people. Which for the most part is all about being plus sized, sexy and fun. 

The bizarre thing is we, (the cast), are simply images to some people with no opinion or voice so my videos were a little attempt to show them that I personally do have a personality and opinions. 

The bizarre thing is that people THINK they know about your lifestyle. For instance they assume I (people of my frame and body shape) are unhealthy. Do they know how much I love fruit and vegtables? No they don't ask they assume. They don't know I do yoga, swim and walk an awful lot. But I'm not a slave to the bible of 'let's go to the gym and look like that slimmer than slim celeb'. I used to be - and was unhappy and paranoid. 

And as one friend pointed out to me: Slimmer doesn't always mean healthy. It's an individual thing. 

What they're (haters for want of a better word) annoyed about is that I look really happy with myself. So do the other ladies in the vid. LOL. I am happy - the only way I'd be forced to lose weight and go on a strict diet is if an acting role required it. Or the doctor says for medical reasons I must. But my thoughts are: If Queen Latifah can look that good and successful as a plus size woman then so can I. 

Right I'll get down from my soap box. I just wanted to share some of my experience so far with you all. 

Brenda - that's too cute regarding your daughter. That makes me smile!!! 

V x


----------



## Tooz (Oct 25, 2006)

That video is AMAZING. I think I said it before, but I need to again. The women in that video are SO much more attractive than the sticks that parade around in other videos. I don't much like the song, but I'll probably purchase the album whenever it comes out at a matter of principle.

And you look amazing in the vid, Vanessa. Don't listen to anyone who tells you to change. You are perfect as is, but you seem to know that already.


----------



## Jes (Oct 25, 2006)

ok, the women are beautiful, the kitschy factor is fun, and name a woman who hasn't wanted to bang her washing machine (I want to for several different reasons, but that's a story for another day--PM me) but what I think I like best actually is the look on the guys' faces when they emerge from behind the washer. It's just this great, sheepish, implacable look I can't help but laugh at.


----------



## Vanessa (Oct 25, 2006)

tooz said:


> That video is AMAZING. I think I said it before, but I need to again. The women in that video are SO much more attractive than the sticks that parade around in other videos. I don't much like the song, but I'll probably purchase the album whenever it comes out at a matter of principle.
> 
> And you look amazing in the vid, Vanessa. Don't listen to anyone who tells you to change. You are perfect as is, but you seem to know that already.



Aww Thanks. :wubu: I'm happy with who I am, and I guess that's the main thing right. Just be happy with who you are - I think the video shows that well. 

Jes: The guys weren't supposed to be in the video. When they turned up on set I was doing the washing machine (yes there is a pun in there somewhere):happy: . Anyway they came up with this idea to come up from behind it and it's got a lot of people laughing. It's a very cute shot!


----------

